# Word of the Day - Snood



## debodun (Dec 26, 2021)

Snood (noun) - an ornamental hairnet or fabric bag worn over the hair at the back of a woman's head; a wide ring of knitted material worn as a hood or scarf.

The heyday for snoods was the 1940s.


----------



## Mizmo (Dec 26, 2021)

remember them from war years..
You know that male turkeys have snoods too..


----------



## Kaila (Dec 26, 2021)

I wonder if it might still be called a _snood,_ 
if it was one of the smaller rounded ones, that went around and enclosed, a smaller bundle of hair at the back?


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 26, 2021)

Our fine quality *hair nets* (snoods) are similar to those worn by ladies during the 1800s. We offer Hair Nets in a variety of colors to match every  ...

Current advertisement.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 27, 2021)

I remember snoods!  I haven't thought of one in ages, though.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Dec 27, 2021)

There are dog snoods as well.Usually used to keep long eared breeds (Cockers,Poodle) from getting food stuck in their ears when they eat.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Dec 27, 2021)

Kaila said:


> I wonder if it might still be called a _snood,_
> if it was one of the smaller rounded ones, that went around and enclosed, a smaller bundle of hair at the back?


My sister wears a snood when she works at her deli job. It just covers the bun she wears at the nape of her neck.

Like this,but no bow.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 27, 2021)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> My sister wears a snood when she works at her deli job. It just covers the bun she wears at the nape of her neck.
> 
> Like this,but no bow.



Thank you for *both* of those informative replies!
I was truly curious and find it interesting to know.


----------

